# TSS in Brass .410 hull results



## GLS (Feb 29, 2016)

Back in October, I ordered brass hulls and a reloading kit from Rocky Mountain Cartridge in .410 for my Yildiz.  My Cheddite loads designed by Hawglips were great, a 126 pellet average in the 10” ring at 40 yards, but I’m always fiddlin’ with guns and loads and the brass hulls intrigued me. Yesterday, I tried two of the brass hulls using Hawglip’s (Hal) 13/16 oz. of #9.5 (420/oz) TSS.  The only variance was in primers.  One shell had the Remington and the other, Winchester 209.  I chose these over the Federal 209A because of its reputation for being “hot” and the load as tested by Hal was close to SAAMI limits.  The Remington primer’s 40 yards mark was 159 in the 10”.  Yes, 159.  The Winchester primer pushed a respectable 133 in the 10”.  The gun is my Yildiz single-shot.  I had Mike Orlen shorten and thread the barrel and William Lambert (Sumtoy) turned the choke for me.  I don’t recall its constriction.  The gun as depicted is 3 lbs., 3 oz. with a finished barrel length of 25" to end of choke.   The factory length was 28” Full.  A word about the hulls.  They are 3” and there is .3” clearance from OSC to the mouth.  I saw no scoring of the metal after shooting.  In fact, the wad shows no shot imprint in the upper .25” despite the unfired load having the shot to the brim of the wad.  The only other change-up from the original recipe was a slightly oversized OSC of .430 from Circle Fly instead of the .410.  The .430 wad and a dab of recommended Duco Cement, securely holds the contents of the load inside the brass which has an ID of .410.  Two shots don’t make a statistical certainty, but they sure indicate fine performance and I will be hunting the brass loads with the Remington PSTS primer this season.  This primer is the successor to the old 209 primer by Remington. It takes 3 months from order to delivery from Rocky Mountain and they can’t be rushed, nor did I try. Gil










[


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 29, 2016)

What happens if you cock it twice?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 29, 2016)

That's nice!


----------



## sman (Feb 29, 2016)

What's the 20 look like?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice work.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice Gil!


----------



## GLS (Feb 29, 2016)

I need to re-zero the FFIII to better evaluate 10-20"as the shots were too near the top and right edges of the paper to get a good picture.


----------



## sman (Feb 29, 2016)

Cool.  Definitely a 40 head knocker. That would be a fun gun to carry. 

I think I saw that gun at Williams a couple years back.


----------



## GLS (Feb 29, 2016)

sman said:


> Cool.  Definitely a 40 head knocker. That would be a fun gun to carry.
> 
> I think I saw that gun at Williams a couple years back.



I think he's done a handful of them.  He had another one in his shop a couple of weeks ago.  Since then, he has moved his shop to Jesup.
Before installing the choke, with the factory full, my farthest bird was 36 yards.  It was a 110 in the 10" back then.  

Gil


----------



## sman (Feb 29, 2016)

GLS said:


> I think he's done a handful of them.  He had another one in his shop a couple of weeks ago.  Since then, he has moved his shop to Jesup.
> Before installing the choke, with the factory full, my farthest bird was 36 yards.  It was a 110 in the 10" back then.
> 
> Gil



Say what?!?! Jesup! Heck he lives 7 miles from my house! What the heck is he doing in Jesup?!?!


----------



## nrh0011 (Feb 29, 2016)

I bet that gun is a blast to hunt with. Nice work


----------



## hawglips (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice Gil!  If those two shots are indicative, then that's a 50 yd set up.


----------



## Killdee (Feb 29, 2016)

Wow thats awesome, how many times can you load them, or do they ever wear out?


----------



## GLS (Mar 1, 2016)

Killdee, I'll never wear them out shooting turkeys which is all that I'll ever use them for. Gil
PS:  According to another brass shell shooter, Cowboy Action Shooters have reloaded 12 gauge hulls up to 3,000 times.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 2, 2016)

GLS said:


> Killdee, I'll never wear them out shooting turkeys which is all that I'll ever use them for. Gil
> PS:  According to another brass shell shooter, Cowboy Action Shooters have reloaded 12 gauge hulls up to 3,000 times.



Man, maybe I had better get some 20 gauge for my O/U!!!


----------



## bigonbama (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Mar 3, 2016)

That's a heck of a pattern!


----------



## GLS (Mar 6, 2016)

I wasn't happy with the point  of aim and point of impact with the gun so I loaded up some #8 TSS in the brass hulls not wanting to "waste" my 9 or 9.5 supply.  After checking it at 20 yards, and making the adjustments, I was more than mildly suprised at what the sparser load's pellet count of #8 did at 40 yards.  120 in the 10", 84 in the 10-20" ring.  Hal's comment that the heavier shot carries a denser core than lighter shot is proven. This shot was out of a dirty barrel. There are 254 8's in one ounce of TSS.  I got all but 2 shot of 13/16 oz. accounted for inside 20" at 40 yards.  I'll stick with the 9 or 9.5's but these 8's make a suprisingly nasty pattern.


----------



## sman (Mar 6, 2016)

That is spectacular!  Out shoots a lot of 12s 3.5 leads I know and maybe some HeviShot.


----------



## nrh0011 (Mar 6, 2016)

that's good stuff. thanks for posting!


----------



## Andys (Mar 7, 2016)

Very impressive work Gil, but I'd expect nothing less from you. Thanks for sharing.


----------

